
Show HN: PHP Library for Creating Well Formatted JSON Strings - WarriorVw
https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/iie3m5/personal_php_project_jsonx_library/
======
stephenr
As pointed out by the comments in the read thread, the built in json encoder
in php can pretty-print the result if you really want that.

Also, FYI the readme on the project page has a bunch of spelling mistakes.

------
ev1
there's a really bad naming conflict with an enterprise product that's been
out for the better part of a decade.

~~~
WarriorVw
That's new for me.

